# Grazing on the trail



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Rather than changing your reins, try tying a keeper string to them. Tie something strong like parachute cord to the center point. bundle it up neatly and secure it to the reins. When you let the horse graze, just undo it and hold onto that instead of the reins. When you're ready to move on, just reel it in and secure it again. Alternately, keep the string in your pocket and tie it as needed, or have a clip of some sort on one end of it. This also works for letting. Horse drink as you cross water.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OR, don't let him graze on the trails. Then, if you decide that grazing is ok, make it after you dismount.
Your horse will be obedient to everything you train him to do.
There is always the chance that a horse grazing while mounting could step through the reins. If he's flighty, that can be dangerous.
I let mine graze on the trails. There are plenty of people here who do NOT.
Your choice.
Have you ever dropped your mounting stirrup and then readjusted after mounting. THAT works, too, as well as teaching your horse to let you mount from things, like picnic tables and fallen logs.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Why let them graze on the trail? 
Never Would do that except for endurance horses. If you are out that many hours that your horse needs food I would get off and allow it to eat.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We either use 9' reins or have the extra length that CC was talking about to hold when they drop their heads. We have never had an issue with a horse stepping through the reins while eating, but we also are sitting up and paying attention while their heads are down. 

Our horses are endurance horses, but I have never had an issue with allowing grazing on trail _on cue_.. nothing worse than a horse that snatches the reins away to try to graze whenever the urge hits.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Corporal said:


> OR, don't let him graze on the trails. Then, if you decide that grazing is ok, make it after you dismount.
> Your horse will be obedient to everything you train him to do.
> There is always the chance that a horse grazing while mounting could step through the reins. If he's flighty, that can be dangerous.
> I let mine graze on the trails. There are plenty of people here who do NOT.
> ...





churumbeque said:


> Why let them graze on the trail?
> Never Would do that except for endurance horses. If you are out that many hours that your horse needs food I would get off and allow it to eat.


I agree here. I'd avoid letting him graze while mounted unless it's a necessity, and I don't see very many situations in which it's truly necessary. Of course, it's entirely your decision... just how I feel on the matter. One thing that infuriates me when I'm riding someone else's horse is when they try to grab a bite while I'm riding along, or even while stopped! Mine knows better, lol. I also think that if you're going out on rides long enough to warrant the horse grazing then it's nice for them to get a rider's weight off their back for a few minutes.

To answer your original question... if you're otherwise comfortable with your rein length while riding I like the suggestion that CC made about a keeper string. Overly long reins could get tiresome to bother with really quickly, so that would allow you to keep your current reins and still let them fit with the grazing situation. The other quick fix (if you don't mind long reins) is to just buy longer reins :lol: 

On the mounting issue... the logical fix is to just mount using objects found along the trails. Logs, big rocks, fences, stand on a slight hill or put the horse in a dip in the ground, stuff like that. Of course, finding such an object isn't always a guarantee. If you're going out on long enough rides to make grazing while mounted a necessity then I'd guess you have some sort of saddle bag. I'd suggest buying something like this to help with mounting from the ground:

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Mounting Stirrup
Or
EZ Mount Stirrup Extender Western

Stick one of those guys in your saddle bag, and if you want to get off to let your horse graze, you need to dismount in an emergency, or you just plain fall off then you'll have a much easier time hopping back on the horse!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

alwaysacolt said:


> Also, being that I let her graze in a remote field and she's not easily spooked, I'd also like to lay back for a few moments, so it should be long enough to do that comfortably.


Are you saying that you lay down on her back (no longer in a sitting position) (your head on her rump and feet either dangling or on her neck??) while she is grazing in a bridle ? out in a field ?.... just want to clarify 

Fay


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Personally, I don't like to let my horse graze with loop reins as I worry about getting a foot caught in there. I use split reins and let me horse graze on the trail when *I* say its OK, not when she chooses.

Fay, it does sound like the op wants to lay back ON the horse - sketchy, sketchy. Don't do it. 

My advice? If the horse is grazing for any more than a couple of mouthfuls, dismount and everyone gets a change of pace. I still wouldn't use loop reins for this unless I am standing beside the horse and paying attention to position. It will do you good as well. To me, 16h is not all that tall. I used to have a 17.3h mare. With a saddle I could easily mount (I'm 5'8"). If you have difficulty mounting a 16h horse, I suggest that you do some stretching exercises and look for mounting aids on the trail. What in the world would you do if you fell off? Walk all the way back? No, you'd figure it out. So figure it out and get the practice.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Why let them graze on the trail?


1) Because horses evolved to graze, so I think it's better for their digestion to eat small bits more or less continuously;

2) Because they enjoy it; and

3) Have you looked at the cost of hay lately? Never turn down a free meal


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ plus *I* enjoy it. It's very pleasant to be away from everyone else and listen to the bugs, birds, leaves rustling and the horse munching.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> Personally, I don't like to let my horse graze with loop reins as I worry about getting a foot caught in there. I use split reins and let me horse graze on the trail when *I* say its OK, not when she chooses.
> 
> Fay, it does sound like the op wants to lay back ON the horse - sketchy, sketchy. Don't do it.
> 
> My advice? If the horse is grazing for any more than a couple of mouthfuls, dismount and everyone gets a change of pace. I still wouldn't use loop reins for this unless I am standing beside the horse and paying attention to position. It will do you good as well. To me, 16h is not all that tall. I used to have a 17.3h mare. With a saddle I could easily mount (I'm 5'8"). If you have difficulty mounting a 16h horse, I suggest that you do some stretching exercises and look for mounting aids on the trail. What in the world would you do if you fell off? Walk all the way back? No, you'd figure it out. So figure it out and get the practice.


Not everyone is very tall, and not everyone is as flexible as they once were. I wouldn't necessarily expect a 5' 65 year lady to be hopping off on the trails left and right. I'm 5'3" and I CAN get on a 17hh horse if I need to, but I'd be looking for options to make it easier were I going on regular long trail rides. I'd rather spare my horse's back if I know I'm going to be getting off and on. Of course, I do agree that anyone should be able to get back on their horse regardless of their height and condition. Even if it's riding with a buddy that can give you a leg up!


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks. But allowing your horse to graze while mounted isn't wrong and isn't doing any harm. Did you know that if your horse will graze during stressful situations (like after a spook) it'll help him calm down and maybe even see the spooky object is no longer spooky? Only issue to graze while mounted is it'll make a dirtier bit unless you're riding bitless like I am.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

In the event that I happen to become dismounted on accident of if I have to, I don't mind walking until I find something to mount up on.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

DuckDodgers said:


> Even if it's riding with a buddy that can give you a leg up!


Except that then you have to get off to give your buddy a leg up, then buddy has to give you one...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Except that then you have to get off to give your buddy a leg up, then buddy has to give you one...


Not if they're tall/have a small horse. Obviously would't work if two people have trouble ground mounting, but if they can hop back on their horse with relative ease then there shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I often carry hobbles on the back cinch of my saddle. If I stop for lunch, I hobble the horses and let them graze. 

We are often gone ALL DAY, 20-25 miles is a pretty avg ride, often with 10,000 foot or more of elevation change. Horses need to refuel just like we do. Their digestive system is designed for lots of small meals, Not just two large meals.

I don't want my horses snatching snacks as we move down the trail. But I'm happy to let them eat when every we slow or stop. If I see a good bunch of grass, I'll often steer the horse to it and stop so he can grab a mouthful.

I want to keep his gut moving all day as we ride.

Often in the fall, the areas around camp are grazed off. I can't pack enough feed up the mountain to feed 4 horses, Other than token amounts in camp, the real quantity of feed comes from grazing along the trail.

We did 25 miles one way into Yellowstone and stopped every 2 hours to let the horses graze for 15 minutes. Riders got off but we didn't unpack the pack horses 

When I'm pushing cows, I don't have a problem letting the horse grab a bite while I watch the cows. Going to be sitting for a minute regardless.


As you can see, my horses do most of their eating with nobody in saddle. But it's just not that big a deal if I don't jump off


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> 1) Because horses evolved to graze, so I think it's better for their digestion to eat small bits more or less continuously;
> 
> 2) Because they enjoy it; and
> 
> 3) Have you looked at the cost of hay lately? Never turn down a free meal



I let mine graze for many of the same reasons above.....

This time of year my pasture, or paddock really, is kind of poor and the horses are on hay.....

If I happen up on a nice green patch of lush grass, then I try to stop for a few minutes and let them enjoy a few bites.....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am chiming in here to vote....my horses are encouraged to graze on the trail. Heck, I even let them stop and graze hitched to the carriage! (I know that gave Churumbeque heart palpitations!) 

I like the paracord leash idea. I had one that clipped on, but I lost it on an endurance ride.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

There's a difference between letting them graze on the trail when the group has come to a halt, and everyone is taking a break or waiting for others to catch up, etc and snagging a bite on the go. What annoys me, and I say this because I ride with a friend of a friend who does this, is the person that allows their horse to cut me off, bump into me, or forces me to stop short because the horse suddenly has the urge to get a quick bite on the go or wants to reach for a branch with a juicy leaf at eye level. She feels he deserves this and thinks she's doing him a favor by allowing this behavior. It's very annoying to the other riders and she has no idea how disrespectful her horse is actually being when she allows him to rule the moment like that. So in that case, I personally think grazing is a no no. I do like the parachord idea for those temporary "rest" stops though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My horses are ridden to be worked - not to graze - they can do that in the field on their own time
If we go on a longer ride then we stop and get off at a grassy place, take their bits out of their mouths and give their backs and our legs and backsides a rest
If a horses is so spooky that it needs to eat some grass to settle down then lying on its back with long reins is probably not a great idea - besides that's a bit like rewarding a horse for spooking therefore training it to spook.
I've seen too many horses and ponies become real nuisances because they've been allowed to snack while they go along


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

jaydee said:


> My horses are ridden to be worked - not to graze - they can do that in the field on their own time
> If we go on a longer ride then we stop and get off at a grassy place, take their bits out of their mouths and give their backs and our legs and backsides a rest
> If a horses is so spooky that it needs to eat some grass to settle down then lying on its back with long reins is probably not a great idea - besides that's a bit like rewarding a horse for spooking therefore training it to spook.
> I've seen too many horses and ponies become real nuisances because they've been allowed to snack while they go along


Haha, you basically summed up everything that I feel about the subject!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

jaydee said:


> My horses are ridden to be worked - not to graze - they can do that in the field on their own time
> If we go on a longer ride then we stop and get off at a grassy place, take their bits out of their mouths and give their backs and our legs and backsides a rest
> If a horses is so spooky that it needs to eat some grass to settle down then lying on its back with long reins is probably not a great idea - besides that's a bit like rewarding a horse for spooking therefore training it to spook.
> I've seen too many horses and ponies become real nuisances because they've been allowed to snack while they go along


Jaydee, the OP says her horses DOESN'T easily spook. Mis-read.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> Jaydee, the OP says her horses DOESN'T easily spook. Mis-read.


She did also mention that grazing can be used to calm down a spooking horse, so not a difficult jump to make. 

Either way, I've seen what letting your guard down on a "bombproof" horse can do. It's one thing to trust ones horse, but I would rather not tempt fate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, I must admit I completely disregarded that post about grazing calming a horse because I think that is off-base. A spooked, nervous horse generally won't graze. Might grab a mouthful, but won't actually graze. Once grazing the horse is already calm.

I agree - never let your guard down - no matter the history of the horse.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't help but laugh at a few memories when the OP said she likes to like back on the horse. More than a few times I've seen a "trustworthy" horse suddenly squat into a fast take-off and the rider jettisoned over the horse's rump. The way the rider comes off there's a great risk of breaking the neck as they land head first, tucked as tho to do a forward sommersault.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

jaydee said:


> My horses are ridden to be worked - not to graze - they can do that in the field on their own time
> If we go on a longer ride then we stop and get off at a grassy place, take their bits out of their mouths and give their backs and our legs and backsides a rest
> If a horses is so spooky that it needs to eat some grass to settle down then lying on its back with long reins is probably not a great idea - besides that's a bit like rewarding a horse for spooking therefore training it to spook.
> I've seen too many horses and ponies become real nuisances because they've been allowed to snack while they go along


Wow. You're reading way too far into what i said. Obiviously you didn't see that i stated my horse is NOT easily spooked. SMH


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

DuckDodgers said:


> She did also mention that grazing can be used to calm down a spooking horse, so not a difficult jump to make.
> 
> Either way, I've seen what letting your guard down on a "bombproof" horse can do. It's one thing to trust ones horse, but I would rather not tempt fate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've seen this work on a friend's horse and even worked well to relax mine when i brought her to show grounds.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, this post was never about whether or not I should allow MY horse to graze while resting during a tail ride. This post is about REIN LENGTH.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

alwaysacolt said:


> I've seen this work on a friend's horse and even worked well to relax mine when i brought her to show grounds.


I wasn't questioning the merits of grazing (though I wouldn't want a spooky horse's head to the ground while mounted) just pointing out what you said to the above posters. 

Either way, it does seem relevant, and you've gotten a few good ideas about how you can solve your rein problem!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

alwaysacolt said:


> Wow. You're reading way too far into what i said. Obiviously you didn't see that i stated my horse is NOT easily spooked. SMH


Sorry - you confused me by saying that grazing helps calm him down after he spooks.
You can buy longer length reins
Joseph Sterling® Extra Long Plaited Reins in Reins at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Just get longer reins! I always switch the reins when I buy a bridle. Save the leather reins for later. 

My mare did step on her reins while we were out on the trail. Her bridle broke completely and the bit fell right out! Lucky for me, she just stood there. I always buy the cheapo bridles and they tend to wear out where the keeper to the bit attaches. One side had already broken and been replaced, now the other side broke too. 

I was so glad I trained her to ride in a hackamore before I introduced the bit! As I had no spare bridle, I had to make do, attaching my reins to the noseband. 

I have at least two other cheekpieces that have broken in the same location where they attach to the bit. If you are not careful, the leather starts to crack around the metal divet... Apparently that is the weakest part of the bridle.


----------



## alwaysacolt (Sep 10, 2014)

4horses said:


> Just get longer reins! I always switch the reins when I buy a bridle. Save the leather reins for later.
> 
> My mare did step on her reins while we were out on the trail. Her bridle broke completely and the bit fell right out! Lucky for me, she just stood there. I always buy the cheapo bridles and they tend to wear out where the keeper to the bit attaches. One side had already broken and been replaced, now the other side broke too.
> 
> ...


Hhmmm
If you invested in better quality equipment and took care of it then it probably wouldn't break so easily.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

alwaysacolt said:


> Hhmmm
> If you invested in better quality equipment and took care of it then it probably wouldn't break so easily.


Yeah... Why keep buying cheapo bridles when they keep breaking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am 5'4" and ride a 16.1 hand mare. I use 10 ft reins that seems to be the length that works for us


----------

